# 1700$ for interlock install? Am I, or the electrician, nuts?!?!?!?!



## Drifting north pole (Jan 6, 2022)

To set the landscape here, elderly neighbor got an interlock installed today (at my request, after helping him get his genny fixed, started, and plugged in 2 weeks ago). I was at work, asked neighbor to let electrician in my place when he was done and quote me for same install, and if price was right, do it. My environment is, new square d panel (2019), 200 amp, open spaces, and 2 feet tops of a wire run to exterior wall, no going through studs needed. When I rewired the place I made sure future work in the panel would be cheap and easy. 

So I get a text from the electrician. 

1700$ flat rate. No breakdown on quote. 

And I shat myself. I'm currently rewiring my shop, and am well aware of how electrical materials prices are, when you can find them, are about tripled, and there's literally no labor. I was thinking I'd be cool with 800$. Mostly because I don't have the time, and while rewiring my shop with FMC is one thing, explaining to my insurance how I f'ed up an interlock install is another. 

Thus ensued an entire afternoon of back and forth texts with this guy, it's a national company, with me pushing for a time and materials quote and him being evasive about what interlock he's going to install (I want the one made by the panel manufacturer, square d. Don't care if another one is "better"). So I get home, look at what he put in my neighbors, and the interlock is some amazon chinese garbage, as is the outdoor transfer plug. Yes I know what HD sells is also garbage, but there's different qualities of garbage, and the stuff on the side of my neighbors house isn't going to last one year. I have an eye for low-quality garbage. The metal housing might be 29 gauge if I'm being generous. The final texts with this guy are me telling him, "No time and materials quote, no notice to proceed" and him getting pretty agressive, accusing me of calling their 1800# and causing a fuss (I'm at work all day, I don't have time for this stuff), then telling me if I don't use a licensed installer and do it my self, the power company will take my meter, blah blah blah. (I did my panel replacement myself, and failed my first rough in because I didn't think the inspector would show up when he did..red "no access" sticker of shame.....)

Ok, rant over, but who's nuts here? Me for thinking 1700 for an interlock and switch (out door plug) is nuts, or the sparky for thinking I'm (and my elderly neighbors) are dumb enough to pay 1700$ for it? And yes, I know there's other electricians out there. I got one that I'm giving a 30% chance he ever shows up to do the work if I can even get him to return a quote, and one.....let's just say I'll chance the DIY route before I let some of these guys change a light bulb in my house. Not a metro area.


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

Two of my friends paid about $1000 in Louisiana and Texas. All contractor prices are up however. $1700 seems too much. I paid $2200 plus switch for a large service entrance whole house manual transfer switch. Took full day to install. That's no where near that difficult to install. I got three quotes. I always get at least two. Prices can vary quite a bit. One quote was $2800 for my job. So getting more quotes saved me $600. The more expensive quote was from the larger company in my case.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

Perhaps a sign of the times, but the initial quote number never surprises me anymore ... however, the "flat rate", no further details part is pretty much a red flag. Didn't need to read much further after that ... just walk away, and try with others.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

I paid $700 for mine about a year ago. After seeing what he did, I would do it myself for less than $200 in materials. I have never used an inspector for any work done to my house. Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## Drifting north pole (Jan 6, 2022)

Browse Deweb said:


> I paid $700 for mine about a year ago. After seeing what he did, I would do it myself for less than $200 in materials. I have never used an inspector for any work done to my house. Don't ask, don't tell.


Yeah, I really want to go down that road, but I have an unhealthy obsession over worrying about doing something that gets an insurance claim denied or dropped. We (insurance company and I) had a pretty good fight over removing a tree near my house that they won, and they've sent someone every year to "inspect" ever since. I can easily see getting a picture of the outdoor genny plug attached to a letter from them stating I have 30 days to provide proof of licensed install. They're that petty.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Yeah, don't get me started. Why dogs lick their balls? Cuz they can. Why electricians charge these outta whack prices? Cuz they can and people pay them. Keep shopping till you find a resonable one. Try paying them by the hour and that's usually a known rate so no funny business ?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I paid an electrician $100 for an hours work. I furnished everything, had the breaker mounted in the load center and terminated, cable fed down to crawlspace. He only had to do the crawlspace and mount the input box on the front porch. I didn't do it all due to age and bad back and hip.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Drifting north pole said:


> Yeah, I really want to go down that road, but I have an unhealthy obsession over worrying about doing something that gets an insurance claim denied or dropped. We (insurance company and I) had a pretty good fight over removing a tree near my house that they won, and they've sent someone every year to "inspect" ever since. I can easily see getting a picture of the outdoor genny plug attached to a letter from them stating I have 30 days to provide proof of licensed install. They're that petty.


If you wired your own house you could install the interlock and inlet box in your sleep. But I understand your hesitancy because of the insurance company. You said your wiring was inspected. Couldn't you do the work yourself and have it inspected. That would satisfy your insurance company, wouldn't it? I'm probably missing something, but that seems to dot all the I's and cross all the T's. Just a thought.


----------



## noviwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

I am glad I did mine myself. I did have to re-organize the panel a little bit because adding the breaker for the Generator meant I had to open the first two slots. I moved the other breakers down and installed the generator breaker. While I had the breaker panel off, I measured and drilled for the interlock and installed it. Worked great. $50 for the interlock and I forget what I paid for the 50 Amp breaker, but I am sure it was less than $100.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

wow rough crowd this am!
lol
yea always ask the per hour rate.

most of the time these days 100-150 per hour is the new norm.
just keep in mind that money goes to a lot of biz things.
and the cost of every thing behind the scenes...

1000-1500 if there is a lot if update and permits pulled etc.
yea the job can get there...

most are asking for up front firm pricing...
you can expect the job to be padded to cover any thing that might come along.

and remember any changes or o the fly upgrades on the job throws any quotes out the door!

for my clients...
on job prices it is what it is...
per hour, and my clients provide and pay for material direct...
i provide the list and they fill the list...
and i do have a sliding scale on the per hour.
if it is a client that does more than $10k per year with me.
they get the family discounted labor rates.
and the best part is 99% of the time it is way way lower than the guestimated price.
and the client gets any changes or add on's or job changes and upgrades they wish..

hard to be an arm chair quarterback when you are not on the site!
lots of things can be different for each and every site.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

iowagold I think everything you said in your statement is fair and spot on. Sound business practice and I will galdly give you my business if you were in Texas  

But $1700 is insulting. Even $1000 is terrible insult  I got quoted $1100 for interlock install, 1 x 50 AMP breaker, a cable through the wall to outside (2 foot run) and outdoor outlet. That's 1 hour job, 2 hmax  And no permit required as the main breaker was before the panel so it can be safely turned off ... Some people just like to take advantage of the situation


----------



## ajnuzzi (12 mo ago)

I just paid to have a 50amp interlock the other day at my house. My friend is the electrician so I ordered up all the parts and threw him $250 to come over and throw it in.

Interlock - $60
36' 6/3 romex wire - $230 (since you only need a short run then you'll be under $40 for this)
50 amp square D breaker - $35
50 amp inlet/cord combo off amazon $239

I didn't get the most expensive inlet/cord but I didn't get a cheap one (conntek). The materials to do this job are pretty simple and straight forward. Maybe you're better off buying all the materials and just having an electrician quote you for the install. If they give you a hard time about you supplying the materials I suggest you just tell them it's a simple job and there shouldn't be an issue or use someone else. I can't picture labor for that job costing more than $500 so I'd say $1000 would be the MAX you should expect to pay. $750 would probably be a good fair number but I wouldn't be insulted with $1000, $1700 is absolutely bonkers though. I had the same thing happen one of my employees "friends" is an electrician and he quoted me $1200 for the job, mind you I already had the interlock at this point. Got the same evasive maneuvers when I pressed him for a cost break down. Only response he kept giving me was "I just did a tesla wall charger which is similar and that's how much it cost"


----------



## cmack (12 mo ago)

I agree if the electrician refuses to do the job since you brought the materials just say thanks but no thanks and keep searching. In this day and age contractors need to realize that we are in a corona virus situation. So every little bit of savings matter! I would try that there is no harm in trying.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

as long as the parts meets current code.
yea shop around for sure!

who knows you might find a new "guy"


----------



## ronskal (Feb 18, 2021)

Well, to answer your initial question- you are not nuts!
Hope you find somebody to get it done.


----------



## mutedblade (12 mo ago)

Our local power provider (Rappahannock Electric Cooperative) does a transfer switch install with 40' of 6/4 SOOW for $1100. Maybe check with the utility provider and see if they offer something like that.


----------



## Mike M (Sep 5, 2021)

I would call my local regional trade school and inquire about referrals of recent graduates that have gone on the earn their license..
I am sure that a newly-licensed electrician would welcome a chance to add to his/her resume.
A well-established electrician with more work than he can handle will toss out higher bids..


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

I did it all myself. I actually studied the drawings and cut, bent and shaped the interlock, I did buy the official square-d shield that goes over the breaker inside the box, that was $10, a somewhat worthless functional part, but it is what ID's that breaker as the gen breaker and has a hold down screw.

The interlock kits are cheap, and if your careful and know about electric things, you can DIY and save a lot of cash. Your turning off the main breaker, so all the distribution breakers are unpowered. 

I also before that replaced the fuse box and upgraded to 200 amp service, it all passed the inspector.
Got pretty good prices, maybe $300 total for parts. Went with Homeline since it was a clearance box from HD, Second one I did was FIL house for sale, used a GE box. Very nice box, even could split the neutral each side if you wanted. Also very long full box was a little over $100 and has tin plate copper buss bars. It had to be ordered, not in store at the HD. Now this was about 6 yrs ago.

The entire job quote from a trusted electric company tech for that job would have cost $1000 and used a QO box. I showed him the nice GE box online and he liked it but the company only used Square-D, but if I bought it he would install it for me anyway.

Both houses needed the upgraded outdoor meter boxes, Dominion Power gives them to you for no cost, just have to go their supply warehouse and pick it up.


----------



## 3Vanman (12 mo ago)

I realize this is an older post, but some points I would like to add:
1. Permit required..I know, another money grab, BUT if something happens due to the unit being improperly installed, the cost of a legal liability case could be huge. 
2. I'm in Canada, so minimum code requirements are in place. Yes, insurance companies look at "permits", and even more important, sales of properties and Land Title transfers also look at permits, modifications and additions. They even at times require signed documentation concerning non permitted work.
3. Property appraisers (for mortgage purposes) and Home inspection companies have become more knowledgeable of the requirement. 
BEST ADVICE, in my opinion, check the codes, ensure you are protected, and remember, that investment will also add to the value of your property down the road.


----------



## macdenewf (Sep 3, 2021)

Drifting north pole said:


> To set the landscape here, elderly neighbor got an interlock installed today (at my request, after helping him get his genny fixed, started, and plugged in 2 weeks ago). I was at work, asked neighbor to let electrician in my place when he was done and quote me for same install, and if price was right, do it. My environment is, new square d panel (2019), 200 amp, open spaces, and 2 feet tops of a wire run to exterior wall, no going through studs needed. When I rewired the place I made sure future work in the panel would be cheap and easy.
> 
> So I get a text from the electrician.
> 
> ...


Well. In Texas ( Houston at least) you don’t need a permit to work on your own panel. Checked with the city planners and not only is there no permit required, they don’t even require an inspection. If you’re lucky enough to be in an area like that perhaps you can help him install it for what’s probably 350 to 400….that’s if it’s permitted and if you or he has the skills to install it yourselves. 
With the condition safety 1st. .


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

macdenewf said:


> Well. In Texas ( Houston at least) you don’t need a permit to work on your own panel. Checked with the city planners and not only is there no permit required, they don’t even require an inspection. If you’re lucky enough to be in an area like that perhaps you can help him install it for what’s probably 350 to 400….that’s if it’s permitted and if you or he has the skills to install it yourselves.
> With the condition safety 1st. .


our city in S East VA requires a permit to replace the panel, but putting in a breaker or changing outlets, no. And no sane person would pay and pull a permit for that. Dominion power wont upgrade your amp service like when changing the meter base or the breaker box and going from 150 to 200 amp service without a code passed inspection. Dominion Power will run a new 200 amp service entrance line to the meter base, but only if your a homeowner, an electric contractor will do that and charge you for the bigger wire. That wire does not run to the pole, it is crimped to their pole wire on the house. So I had to have that permit on my house, cheaper than buying SEC wire, every permit is at least $40. My FIL house already was 200 amp service, so I changed the meter base and breaker box with no permit.


----------



## macdenewf (Sep 3, 2021)

sdowney717 said:


> our city in S East VA requires a permit to replace the panel, but putting in a breaker or changing outlets, no. And no sane person would pay and pull a permit for that. Dominion power wont upgrade your amp service like when changing the meter base or the breaker box and going from 150 to 200 amp service without a code passed inspection. Dominion Power will run a new 200 amp service entrance line to the meter base, but only if your a homeowner, an electric contractor will do that and charge you for the bigger wire. That wire does not run to the pole, it is crimped to their pole wire on the house. So I had to have that permit on my house, cheaper than buying SEC wire, every permit is at least $40. My FIL house already was 200 amp service, so I changed the meter base and breaker box with no permit.


Don’t know about sane but fully agree. If a person has the skills and comfort level to install a breaker , wire and inlet box safely …..why pay a contractor. 
for those that aren’t able to do that comfortably or safely…..then by all means pay an electrician. Lots of stuff I’m willing to pay for….breaker and wire…..people can learn how to safely do that. Lots of good DIY videos out there to help learn.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

macdenewf said:


> Don’t know about sane but fully agree. If a person has the skills and comfort level to install a breaker , wire and inlet box safely …..why pay a contractor.
> for those that aren’t able to do that comfortably or safely…..then by all means pay an electrician. Lots of stuff I’m willing to pay for….breaker and wire…..people can learn how to safely do that. Lots of good DIY videos out there to help learn.


When talking to electric contractors, they will not even pull a permit unless you specifically ask them to do that. (my experience)

They must get a pass in a way. I did have a guy come out and look at my FIL house, said he could upgrade with or without a permit. So they will tell you that, whether it is code violation, don't know. For myself, I know how this all goes together, so yeah to me sane in reference to someone well familiar with these things. But, if I knew nothing, I might want a code inspector to look at what they do. My other FIL's house, (he had 2 before he died 7 yrs ago), no permit was pulled for a new Square-D distribution panel installed by an electrical contractor company, who also serviced all his HVAC stuff.

But when I wired up his sub panel in the out building, we did get a permit, he paid for it. these inspectors dont go all out looking at things, they can see right away if it is ok or not, and they like to test the polarity on outlets.

I recall talking to him, talked to at least 3 cause wired up a friends house once, if the box was neat enough on the wire tracing, and he says they dont criticize home owners or non professionals much in how it looks, but they do if the guy is a paid contractor. So you will see online these absolutely perfect looking installs, but that is not important to have it look beautiful.

When we did my friends house expansion which doubled it from 2300 sq feet, we had to upgrade from 200 to 400 amp service, so his original GE panel in the house became like a sub panel, had to be grounded only at the SE on the new construction addition to the home. That was more involved, had to have a 200 amp disconnect and all. Had to run a huge 4 wire SEC through the inside walls and attic, maybe 75 to 100 feet over to the old panel. Inspector said put it on the outside of the house, but we thought would not look so great.
Inspector also made us run a new stove wire as the old one was just the old 3 wire ( 2 hots and a ground). So since it was such a massive change, he wanted everything brought up to current codes. Stove was 6 gauge wire and a long long run, so yeah the prices were high for all that wiring.


----------



## 3Vanman (12 mo ago)

macdenewf said:


> Well. In Texas ( Houston at least) you don’t need a permit to work on your own panel. Checked with the city planners and not only is there no permit required, they don’t even require an inspection. If you’re lucky enough to be in an area like that perhaps you can help him install it for what’s probably 350 to 400….that’s if it’s permitted and if you or he has the skills to install it yourselves.
> With the condition safety 1st. .


Strange, not certain who you spoke with, but I just found this on line. 
As insurance companies are always "checking" and following up, perhaps you might want to check your sources. 
To be honest, I've never known a city to pass on the opportunity to generate revenue, and Houston seems no different. 






Permits A to Z | Houston Permitting Center







www.houstonpermittingcenter.org


----------



## macdenewf (Sep 3, 2021)

3Vanman said:


> Strange, not certain who you spoke with, but I just found this on line.
> As insurance companies are always "checking" and following up, perhaps you might want to check your sources.
> To be honest, I've never known a city to pass on the opportunity to generate revenue, and Houston seems no different.
> 
> ...


Well. That is new for Jan 1, 2022 but doesn’t contradict the earlier info. All the detail on that website is for electrical contractors. Not home owners. A home owner is permitted to work on their own electrical devices. 
my question was specific to a home owner adding a breaker, wiring and inlet box. 
Not only no permit required, no inspection required either. 
Regards. 
ni


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Same here in S East VA, a homeowner is allowed to do all of it themselves. And of course can have a knowledgeable buddy work with them. Of course some permits required if the work is for new construction. But nobody is going to flag you for a violation unless you screw up and get some one hurt or killed due to you dont know what your doing. I hear stories of people still plugging generators into dryer circuits, and not turning off the main breaker. The interlocks for the panels are the way to go. You can selectively power every circuit or all circuits. no need for a gen sub panel transfer switch, the interlock is the transfer switch.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Well I just did mine this weekend in Houston, TX. Parts around $300, labor FREE. Took me 3 hours to get it right as I am slow  My panel was full, I had to move and consolidate few breakers around, install a main braker and drill some holes. Good end result and no fire in the house


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

JW looks good!
you might want some rtv on the top and side edges of the outside inlet box.
think water etc.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

iowagold said:


> JW looks good!
> you might want some rtv on the top and side edges of the outside inlet box.
> think water etc.


Thanks partner. Is hard to see but I did put silicon on the wall behind the entire box and also on the edges  Is the transparent version if you zoom in  
I also sealed the whole inside and outside, see the white stuff on the edge where the wores are coming in. Good call as always Sir


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol
yea clear is hard to see in the rain pix lol!


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

I should install a nice receptacle box on the house like that on my interlock wire.
I cheaped out and ran a 6 gauge romex (left over from a stove install at a friends home) out to a metal box under the deck, then hardwired a generator cord directly, so have a cord and male plug coiled up permanently attached.
Always said I would deal with it, but just have not and its been quite a few years. I think I did it fast and furious right before Hurricane Isabel in 2003. I knew it was coming, somehow knew it would hit us, and we lost power about 11 days. And was super glad I had setup an interlock in the panel.

Since 2003 Hurricane Isabel, I have only had to use the interlock twice with power out 2 and 3 days.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup handy as heck to have the gen inlet already in place!

glad i did mine back in 2014 as an 60 amp run.
6/4

once you have the HD inlet done you can always upgrade the gen later if you are on a budget.

plan your system is the best advice.
do buy parts a bit at a time so you do not miss the BIG bucks spent.
and always build Heavy Duty on the system so it will last 20 years plus.

i like the inlets as rain and water resistant.
pm if you need parts lists and pix.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> yup handy as heck to have the gen inlet already in place!
> 
> glad i did mine back in 2014 as an 60 amp run.
> 6/4
> ...


For me was real handy to already have 6/4 gauge wire ready to use. I helped him with installing his 400 amp service. He had basically added a full house to a full house, and inspector said needed 400 amp service. And then inspector said the old stove cable with 3 wires had to be upgraded to 4 wires...Now that was super fun cutting holes in sheet rock and joists and dragging that wire a long ways to the stove, since he overbought, he gave me the excess wire.
But the biggest wire pulling job on that 400 amp service was pulling 4/0 4/0 4/0 2/0 4 wire bundled aluminum SEC (like this here Southwire (By-the-Foot) 4/0-4/0-4/0-2/0 Gray Stranded AL SER Cable 13107899 )from the new fused disconnect through the new house framing, and then into the old house framing. What we did is in his closet cut out the floor to get access and threaded the huge cable thru the closet wall and into the attic, across 30 feet of attic space, down his master bedroom wall and into the garage where we turned his old GE breaker panel into a sub panel. It was like over 100 foot long.

We estimated length pretty close, and I got the excess 10 foot of that too, but doubt I can use it anywhere, Although thought might find use on my boat as a battery cable, but dont need it.

Now imagine if you bought that and got too short a cable!


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

sdowney717 said:


> Now imagine if you bought that and got too short a cable!


That's what wire nuts are for.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup a bit extra is a good thing!


----------



## mouniawc (8 mo ago)

Oh, $ 1700 for installing the interlock is way too much. I don't know where you found such prices. I recommend you browse the internet more. You will find much better and cheaper alternatives. There are a lot of companies with good electricians on the internet, and it already depends on what country and city you are in. I'm from Willersey, and I installed my interlock last year. More correct to say - the electricians at fordelectrical.co.uk did the job for me, and I paid $ 900. A very good price and their work is very high quality. So don't rush to pay $ 1,700 to install an interlock. That's stupid.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Huh? 🤷


----------



## anderep (9 mo ago)

don't use the cheap amazon interlocks, not UL or ETL certified. i agree with OP get interlock from panel mfg. i pulled permit, bought all supplies (interlock, wire, receptacle, stickers), and arranged inspection, so only paid for labor. it was difficult to find GE intertlock kits in stock, i needed two as i had them installed in both left and right panels (different models, one newer and one old).


----------



## anderep (9 mo ago)

** WARNING **
for those doing this themselves, PLEASE watch out for "Multi Wire Branch Circuits" when moving circuits around. This is where two circuits (black and red wire) share a neutral on X/3 romex, both hots need to be on opposite phase (measure 240v between both hots). if you but both hots on same phase you will have twice the neutral current, and you will burn your house down! they should also have the current conductors zip tied together and a handle tie. don't count on them being correctly identified to start, you need to recognize this on your own.
also you need a hold down kit on the generator breaker... cheap amazon parts use a zip tie!


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

anderep said:


> ** WARNING **
> for those doing this themselves, PLEASE watch out for "Multi Wire Branch Circuits" when moving circuits around. This is where two circuits (black and red wire) share a neutral on X/3 romex, both hots need to be on opposite phase (measure 240v between both hots). if you but both hots on same phase you will have twice the neutral current, and you will burn your house down! they should also have the current conductors zip tied together and a handle tie. don't count on them being correctly identified to start, you need to recognize this on your own.
> also you need a hold down kit on the generator breaker... cheap amazon parts use a zip tie!


The hold down breaker kit for the squareD homeline, which is what I have, is a pain to install. The legs go under the 200 amp main breaker power tabs where the connect to the box rails. The 4/0 SEC aluminum wire is stiff. The way to do it is pull and bend the 4/0 cables towards you. The remove the nuts holding main breaker on. The bottom, cant recall exactly, then pivots out of the plastic holder in the box. You can not just pull the main breaker straight out as also there is another small long bolt holding it in. plastic tabs at the breaker back top lock it into the holder in the panel. That gen breaker goes on the right uppermost slot in the panel. That hold down is like a shiny metal shield and has a label.

People who have the SEC wires coming down from the top, I think they will have to disconnect the SEC from the breaker to get it out. More of a pain. The cables when comes down from top might have very little wiggle room.


----------



## anderep (9 mo ago)

GE hold down is easy to install, shut off the main breaker, place the hold down into position and install two nuts that attach the bold down to the bus bars. done... i had to move the ge surge protector down a slot as it wasn't compatible, outer shape of the device didn't have the half slot for the hold down clamp.


----------



## BradBold (1 mo ago)

I am very interested in where there are such arrogant and incompetent electricians who work in fraudulent companies. I work in Electrical Services London - Goldfinch Electrical Services Ltd and I have never seen such prices for a simple job of installing electrical equipment. They are deceiving you and it's obvious, there's no need to even think about it. If I were you, I wouldn't pay them a cent for their work, or I would pay a price that is acceptable to you. If they want to go to court, then you will win this case because they will present bills for the purchase of equipment and there will be no $1,700. This court will force them to admit their mistake. Good luck friend!


----------

